
OWC Aura Pro SSD for Retina MBP: Maximum Speed, Great Upgrade - tanousjm
http://www.macobserver.com/tmo/review/owc-aura-pro-ssd-for-retina-mbp-maximum-speed-great-upgrade
======
tanousjm
Much faster than stock SSD, better capacity, minimal hit on battery life. It's
a great alternative for those planning to purchase the $500 512 GB Apple SSD
upgrade.

